

Ask HN: Why did the Diaspora crew create a Meme Generator? - djt

I was wondering why the people behind Diaspora decided to create a social meme generator as part of Y Combinator?<p>http://allthingsd.com/20120816/diasporas-next-act-social-remixing-site-makr-io/<p>I would have thought that a pivot on the social network idea would have been on the cards?
======
koopajah
There's already 2 discussions with a lot of comments on this subject if you're
interested :

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4329122>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4391249>

~~~
djt
thanks for that, i only saw those links when they were fresh so didnt see the
discussion.

